# Vice Regal Yacht: MV Viti - Colour Photo



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Recently I wrote a brief about a small NZ shipping called the "Tasman Steamship Company" that was started in 1946 by a group of ex service man who used a rehab loan from the NZ government. The loan was available to ex ww2 serviceman who wanted to start a business or buy a farm etc. I got the information from a book called the "Shoestring Line" which was about the Tasman Steamship Co. The brief I wrote is posted on the forum NZCoastalshipping which is moderated by David Sheperd (flyer682) of SN. 

One of the companies ships was called the MV Viti which prior to being bought by Tasman Steamship was the Vice Regal Yacht for the Governor of Fiji. He used the ship from 1939 to 1942. You can find info about the MV Viti typing MV Viti in the Google search engine. A lady living in OZ made contact with me saying her father was a Refrigeration Engineer with Tasman and was on the Viti. Sadly her father and mother were killed in a car accident in OZ and she is putting together information about her father life at sea for her two sons and would like to have a colour photo of the Viti. Can any one help?.
I have attached a b/w photo of MV Viti to this post. One photo is in her ww2 setup.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lagerstedt.sm.26.feb.2006.#1.07:38.re:vice regal yacht m.v viti.i came across this old thread when I googled m,v viti.i read your old post.well written I might add,the reason I am posting to you.is that I was on the viti 1950s.(I am x navy)you had to be x service to get the loan you wrote about.i have the photo's of the ship.i will give you some information off my discharge book.what you notice in the photo's is the large amount of people on board.when I was on her we were a crew of 18.the crew employed the captain.here is the information,name of ship.viti.official no.157802.port of registty.suva.reg.tonnage.261.horse-power of engines(if any)1000.discription of voyage or employment.f.t.i hope you receive this post.regards ben27


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

I remember the 'VITI', as a small lad in Lyttelton at the time and went on board on quite a few occasions as my father (M.N) had several friends who were in her crew one of whom became South Island Manager of General Foods in later years. Mick Ives was his name and the other two friends of my fathers were Albie Young & Don Urqhart who both later became Foremen for Union S.S.Co of NZ Ltd., in Auckland .
Somewhere in a box of photo's from my late father there is a photo or two of 'VITI' towing the small coaster 'PIRI', when she broke down in the Tasman Sea and also one of 'VITI', in the Lyttelton Graving Dock.

Butters


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day butters,sm.today.13:27.#3.re:viti.hulo there.its great to hear from somebody who has been aboard the viti.i don't remember names that far back.but all the menbers I sailed with were a great bunch.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------

